# "succes"



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

...that´s what Dick said tonight, chuckling, meanwhile counting my fingers...

Litle "sweet" Dushi is a devil in disguise, who is turning out to be exactly her dad, mentally and characterwise. He went walking her tonight and saw her daddy in her behaviour.

She´s almost16 weeks old now and looks like she is going to be as lightly flammable and dominant as her dad. Even her (not trained yet) way of biting is like her dads.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What happened exactly?

Sounds like a cool pup, I cant wait to see her  Hurry up and finish moving


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Dick told her "no" about something and she got mad. 
Can you remember how Wibo looked just before he bit you on your leg with the civil sleeve? Big green eyes, looking into your eyes, ´till you turn off your head/eyes? That´s the way she looked at him...
And the deep growl right out of her chest, trying to bite him...


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: what a hoot! Sounds like Dushi's gonna be just fine:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah--let her practice on Mike, and take pics!!


----------

